# New Egg Liners



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The new Egg Liners are shipping today from Bachmann. We will also get the replacement motor blocks.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/eggliners-2.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, when they get in, can you shoot the side and see if the vertical seam between the 2 observation halves is there or not?

Thanks,

Greg 968


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I will take a close look when they arrive, we should have them in the shop by Friday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's just curiosity, there were a bunch of people claiming Bachmann (Kader) made a new mold... for a lot of reasons that seems highly unlikely.

But yes, the samples shown do not show the seams between the 2 Aristo observation car ends used to make the eggliners.

So my theory is they filled this in on at least the samples for looks.

Greg


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Where can I find details on the motor blocks?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what details do you want?

Greg 948


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Picture? Dimensions?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Martan if you know what the 2 axle aristo motor block looks like, I have been told they are the exact same thing and will be available real shortly


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the mounting was a bit different, I will have to check. Also there were 2 versions of that 2 axle block, different mounting, different axles.

Most of this is on my site under Aristo motive power.

Wanna see if the "new mold" assertion is true.

Greg 946


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It's just curiosity, there were a bunch of people claiming Bachmann (Kader) made a new mold... for a lot of reasons that seems highly unlikely.
> 
> But yes, the samples shown do not show the seams between the 2 Aristo observation car ends used to make the eggliners.
> 
> ...


Molds have been known to change. For the next run, they might add a window, or change the roof.
In this case, maybe they had two molds and bolted them back to back.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it was obvious that the original eggliners were made from 2 identical ends from an Aristo observation.

When the new samples were shown, and the seam between the 2 did not appear, people stated there were new molds.

But if you look at the ribs, a mold for the whole eggliner "in one shot" has to be in at least 2 pieces. Made no sense to me that Bachmann (Kader) would make them, but the other "camp" pointed out the lack of a seam as proof. Also, I would hazard a guess that there were no duplicate molds of that part, since it was only used on one passenger car and the eggliner.

Again, more curious than anything.

Greg 938


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I noticed the Egg Liner picture shows they still use the Aristo knuckle couplers!

As to the motor block, what kind of wheels does it have? What's the flange depth? The wheels appear to be bright finish. Are they plated or maybe the stainless steel ones that Aristo offered last as a replacement with reduced flange depth.

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> I noticed the Egg Liner picture shows they still use the Aristo knuckle couplers!
> 
> As to the motor block, what kind of wheels does it have? What's the flange depth? The wheels appear to be bright finish. Are they plated or maybe the stainless steel ones that Aristo offered last as a replacement with reduced flange depth.
> 
> -Ted


Be interesting to see the new and also what wheels they have. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RLD has them in stock... you can see the picture that the plating looks better.

Greg 925


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The motor block and coupler seem to be very Aristo. The shell has no seam showing. Bachmann provided a polarity switch, but no plug for battery.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Hopefully these will be a sign of good things to come from Kader/Bachmann. Really hoping for a reissue of the 2-8-0 that missed out on the first time around. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope this does not sound disrespectful, but I was looking at the current price for an Eggliner and thinking "Boy, the price of eggs has REALLY gone up!" I remember when an Eggliner, a circle of track, a small power pack, and the connections sold for about $90.00 as a set.

On the plus side, it is a boon to have the motor block available again, as it can give new life to a nice selection of old Aristo units.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

In my eye the Bachmann ones look much better without the seam.


----------



## john narvell (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm just glad they listened to everyone asking for replacement motor blocks! I've bought a few used which works out ok because they were direct replacement on a couple older units I have. I have a Reading FA/B set I can't wait to rehab with all new motor blocks, rc and batteries. I've also got a stalled Pennsy MU commuter project that has been waiting for power trucks for about 10 years.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We can ship motor blocks to you tomorrow morning.


----------

